# 14 ft RMR w/trailer for sale $8,500 OBO



## Cgilbane (Mar 11, 2018)

For sale:

14 foot RMR
Trailer
All gear needed to raft multi day trips with multiple people. 

Raft is in tip top shape. Only thing not included that’s in the pictures is the metal dry box. Everything bought /fabricated through Down River Equipment. 

If interested I can send detailed list of all gear. 



$8,500 asking price. 

Located in Pagos Springs, CO


----------



## Cgilbane (Mar 11, 2018)




----------



## Corey McD (Jan 4, 2021)

Is the boat still available? I will send you a PM


----------



## Cushej (Jan 15, 2021)

Long shot, but do you still have the boat??


----------

